# Paratilapia Polleni Malawi Tankmates



## CichlidConnoisseur (Jan 3, 2017)

Strongly considering getting a paratilapi polleni Madagascar cichlid and wondering how aggressive they'll be compared to Malawi mbuna and haps. Basically who will they mesh better with? Thoughts?


----------



## CichlidConnoisseur (Jan 3, 2017)

PS: Still working on a Cichlid roster but basically I've got 2 haps, a peacock, a nyererei, 20 mbuna, pleco, algae eater and some rainbow sharks incoming. All that in a 55 with a 70 starting within days. However some fish are taking breaks in smaller aquariums. Some are holding and some are just chilling!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Haps and peacocks would work best, but I would want atleast a 6ft for one. I currently have one growing out to try out in my all male tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For a 55G tank 15 mbuna work well (depending on the species) as a maximum bioload for the tank plus maybe a bristlenose pleco. Certain haps and peacocks can work with certain mbuna but many will have problems as tank mates.

I'll move this post to Madagasgar so more "polleni people" will see it.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Maximum size... 10-11".... a fish you'd barely keep alone in a 55 gallon, let alone in a community. Perhaps when you get a 6ft aquarium something to consider.


----------

